# Friends



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

This was kind of cute so thought I'd share, my hairless sure do love their more furred friends


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

Well, yeah, they might get a little chilly! So cute!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

love the contrast of black ears to pink body :love


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Sarah 

I'd love to get some of those dominant hairless you have over there imported but can't afford it unless another big import is arranged I love that they can keep pigment on their bodies whereas ours cannot, only on the extremities.

Of course getting them to breed is another matter, they just do not seem to want to!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's a great shame.I've just looked into doing a USA mouse swap but the price is prohibitive.I'd thought anything from one to four thousand ish dollars to get mice here.Times that by four or five and it would be closer


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They are lovely!


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

I love them! If you ever get them breeding, let me know! May have to take a road trip. I'm sure my boyfriend will love that idea, haha!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

SarahC said:


> it's a great shame.I've just looked into doing a USA mouse swap but the price is prohibitive.I'd thought anything from one to four thousand ish dollars to get mice here.Times that by four or five and it would be closer


Oh really? A breeder over here imported mice from a UK breeder for about $1400 but that was a direct one breeder to another about 40ish mice though


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that was pick up from the USA breeder,drive to the airport,transport containers and paperwork plus they would then need quarantine in the UK for 3 months.You wouldn't have the quarantine when bringing in mice from the UK.i've only had one quote having said that.The quarantine could be avoided by having them imported to mainland Europe and then couriered into the UK as, rather ludicrously quarantine isnt needed that way.It's very frustrating because I'd be more than happy to swap with USA breeders.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh, I forgot that England requires the 3 month quarantine, as you said over here they just get picked up from the airport so I guess is rather a lot cheaper to go from UK > US than the other way around.

I would really love to get some more UK mice over here though, we don't have rumpwhite over here or dominant hairless or just the quality you have for quite a few strains.

English lines that have been kept pure since being imported are still considered to be the goal to get for a lot of outcross reasons improving type


----------

